# Politics and religion



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Agree or disagree... are politics and religion issues to be avoided here? If you think one is ok and the other not ok, please say so and state why.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Politics aren't just to be avoided...it will get you banned.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I've already stated my opinion several times in other threads, but i'll post once in here for my vote and leave it at that. I'll keep it as civil as possible.

If one is not allowed, both should not be allowed. If politics are banned, so should religion. If religion is allowed, there should be no reason to keep politics banned. 

The fact that no one made a big deal out of religion before is not a good reason for religion being allowed and politics banned in my opinion. 

Either ban both or allow both. Why should someone be able to choose that one is ok and the other isn't?


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

No problem with either. Re the daily bible verse, personally, I am blessed by them and look forward to reading them; they aren't obtrusive and one doesn't have to open if one doesn't want to. There have been religious threads that are not of my beliefs but I didn't throw a fit or try to start trouble. Move along on this subject.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Daisy said:


> No problem with either. Re the daily bible verse, personally, I am blessed by them and look forward to reading them; they aren't obtrusive and one doesn't have to open if one doesn't want to. There have been religious threads that are not of my beliefs but I didn't throw a fit or try to start trouble. Move along on this subject.


I guess the same could be said for political threads too then.


----------



## heatherr (Jun 5, 2010)

I also want to point out that I think things like asking for compassion/good thoughts/posi mojo-vibes for a sick dog, or for a pup that has "passed over the rainbow bridge" don't necessarily fall into the "ban religion boat".

I do think that if politics are banned, posts strictly involving religion should also be banned.

Just a question - are posts about politics of breed banning/breed specific legislation, animal shelters, animal rights, etc also banned? Apologies - I am new to the board!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

heatherr said:


> I also want to point out that I think things like asking for compassion/good thoughts/posi mojo-vibes for a sick dog, or for a pup that has "passed over the rainbow bridge" don't necessarily fall into the "ban religion boat".
> 
> I do think that if politics are banned, posts strictly involving religion should also be banned.
> 
> Just a question - are posts about politics of breed banning/breed specific legislation, animal shelters, animal rights, etc also banned? Apologies - I am new to the board!


Nothing to apologize about. Welcome!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

heatherr said:


> I also want to point out that I think things like asking for compassion/good thoughts/posi mojo-vibes for a sick dog, or for a pup that has "passed over the rainbow bridge" don't necessarily fall into the "ban religion boat".


Agree 110% on that comment. I don't care what gets banned or doesn't get banned. Wishing good karma on someone or someones dog has absolutely nothing to do with religion.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Governmental politics, repub/demo/indie~ that is not to be discussed. 
Current dog affairs has its own forum, and is open to discussion:
Current Dog Affairs - German Shepherd Dog Forums
Politics gets too many passions going, religion does so too, but most people can keep it respectful. 
Rescue also can tend to get the passion going, more members have gotten warnings or bans due to the rescue threads and of course in the past, politics. 
Personally I don't go into chat very often, and tend to stay with the GSD related forums, you go where your interests lie, and no one is forced to read anything. That is the beauty of a discussion board.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Governmental politics, repub/demo/indie that is not to be discussed. Current dog affairs has its own forum, and is open to discussion:
> Current Dog Affairs - German Shepherd Dog Forums


And religion? Interesting omission.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Personally, I don't like censorship. May sound odd coming from an Admin, but I'm all for letting people discuss whatever they want to discuss so long as it is in the appropriate section (non GSD stuff in the Chat room).

So unless something becomes a problem, it's fine. I do not think it fair to anyone to forbid topics because they *might* be a problem elsewhere, or in the future, because that ignores the unique culture of this board and it's members. So unless it becomes a problem HERE, it is fine. If it does become a problem here, then it is addressed. 

Politics was forbidden as a topic just a couple years ago (for years and years before than it was fine) when it started taking over the board with more threads on politics than everything else combined, and further more it turned great, long standing, rational and respectful members into a bunch of nasty, crazed individuals no one would recognize and the topics became more personal attacks than debates. When dealing with individual people didn't work, after many months we were forced to ban the topic altogether. 

If another topic went the same way, it might be forbidden too. But no other topic has, including religion. So rather than over censor, banning things that aren't issues, we choose to deal with problems as they arise, if they arise.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

I have no problem with political threads either - politics is an interest of mine. I would hate to see the daily bible verses stopped b/c of what you are doing. They aren't hurting anyone and are not debating threads.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> Personally, I don't like censorship. May sound odd coming from an Admin, but I'm all for letting people discuss whatever they want to discuss so long as it is in the appropriate section (non GSD stuff in the Chat room).
> 
> So unless something becomes a problem, it's fine. I do not think it fair to anyone to forbid topics because they *might* be a problem elsewhere, or in the future, because that ignores the unique culture of this board and it's members. So unless it becomes a problem HERE, it is fine. If it does become a problem here, then it is addressed.
> 
> ...


That makes sense. I don't think anyone was trying to lobby for a ban, just questioning why one and not the other. You seem level headed and open minded. Thanks.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Relayer, if you had been here during the pre-election time it was horribly nasty. Just not worth clogging up a good board with what it started to become. You would know why politics are banned....


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Relayer, if you had been here during the pre-election time it was horribly nasty. Just not worth clogging up a good board with what it started to become. You would know why politics are banned....


All well understood. I wondered why you didn't comment at all about religion, that's all.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> Relayer, if you had been here during the pre-election time it was horribly nasty. Just not worth clogging up a good board with what it started to become. You would know why politics are banned....


LOL.... Can easily imagine!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am a Christian(not so much religious but the relationship with God is important to me) and I respect other religions. 
I don't have a problem with the religous threads at all, but I hate to see the bashers(all religions), and it seems many are threatened by it for some odd reason.

I don't preach to others, or judge, but if someone wants to have a conversation on it, I am all ears and open to the discussion, and I respect others views as long as they are showing the same respect.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> I am a Christian(not so much religious but the relationship with God is important to me) and I respect other religions.
> I don't have a problem with the religous threads at all, but I hate to see the bashers(all religions), and it seems many are threatened by religion for some odd reason.
> 
> I don't preach to others, or judge, but if someone wants to have a conversation on it, I am all ears and open to the discussion, and I respect others views as long as they are showing the same respect.


I have plenty of respect, up until about the 5,999th post.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Chris Wild said:


> Personally, I don't like censorship. May sound odd coming from an Admin, but I'm all for letting people discuss whatever they want to discuss so long as it is in the appropriate section (non GSD stuff in the Chat room).
> 
> So unless something becomes a problem, it's fine. I do not think it fair to anyone to forbid topics because they *might* be a problem elsewhere, or in the future, because that ignores the unique culture of this board and it's members. So unless it becomes a problem HERE, it is fine. If it does become a problem here, then it is addressed.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: I don't think any of us could of said it any better. Thanks Chris.


----------



## chocolat (May 23, 2010)

some other boards I am on, have rooms for like "community" and people discuss general; friendship stuff there--ie chit chat. There is a bargains board a game board etc.. why not simply make a politics board and a religion board and let folks duke it out there?

frustrating thing on many boards is because you disagree with someone, they get their feelings all hurt and before you know it, they are threatening to leave and a whole mess starts.
I must admit I have been very happy that I have been in some thought provoking subjects here and had folks disagree with me and I them, and no one left the room crying. That is refreshing, must be a trait we all got from our dogs :wild:
I am also happy to say I have learned some new things here which is refreshing.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Relayer said:


> I have plenty of respect, up until about the 5,999th post.


did you read that many posts? doubt it. People are complaining that its always bumped to the top, it gets 1 post a day! Not a big deal.

I find it disrespectful to cause this much of an issue just because you think a post is spam or have some personal issue with it when its not even a discussion, its one verse a day..the title of the thread. Obviously other members really enjoy the thread to keep it up for almost 2 years.

I think politics should continue to be banned and religion should stay allowed. This is coming from someone who is not religious. I've never seen a political discussion not get heated and turn nasty. Religious discussions normally are respectful. If you want to discuss politics that badly then go to a politics forum, don't take away something for other members just because you can't get your way.

If its that big a deal for some of you can't you just block the OP and then you'll never see the thread again:shrug:


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

If Politics are going to be banned than IMO so should Religion. There is no "might" be a problem, its been a problem but to many people choose to not say anything because they get hit with "its not against the rules"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

it is apples and oranges. politics does not equal religion. I do not get the connection.

May as well drop the chat room -- none of it is supposed to have anything to do with dogs.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Just because you dont get the connection doesnt mean its not there for alot of people. Many many people will vote on something political based on their religious views.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

they say people will vote on something political based on their gender, race, religion, age, social status/class, and any number of other things. 

It isn't good enough. 

If someone in a religious thread says that we should vote one way or another -- that will get a warning given someone notifies. 

Banning something because it MAY someday cause a board rule to be violated, well, we may as well abandon the board right now.


----------



## mrgsdolch (Oct 10, 2006)

selzer said:


> it is apples and oranges. politics does not equal religion. I do not get the connection.


Abortion? Gay marriage? These are political topics that are strongly influenced by, if not completely run by, religious views.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Here's a link to a good journal on the politics of religion or the religion of politics, etc...

Cambridge Journals Online - Politics and Religion


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

mrgsdolch said:


> Abortion? Gay marriage? These are political topics that are strongly influenced by, if not completely run by, religious views.


along with the death penalty but we managed to have a discussion about that without going crazy like if we were to discuss politics. I did notify on that discussion and was told it was being watched but it was more of a moral discussion than a political one and thats exactly what it was.

I still don't get the problem. You can discuss any religion you want or your lack of religion. Its not like there are tons of religious threads on here that it makes people feel targeted or left out. There is 1 thread that is updated once a day, no comments just a verse from the bible. I don't understand why people are making such a big deal.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

mrgsdolch said:


> Abortion? Gay marriage? These are political topics that are strongly influenced by, if not completely run by, religious views.


 
Yes you are right on and one of the reasons I left religion many years ago. I was so fed up with laws being passed simply because of the HUGE religious influence. I could not believe that religious groups would ever deprive people of their rights. 

On that note politics and religion tend to drop the moral of forums and cause friction between the members.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If people's religious convictions cause them to vote one way or another on moral issues, that does not make religion political. If the religious threads broach topics that are banned, you can notify and someone will have their wrist slapped. 

I think that someone's class or race or gender may have more to do with their stance on some of these topics moreso than their religious convictions. Are class, race, and gender political?


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

No class race etc are not political butI am speaking to mainly gay marrage why would anyone not religious care if two women or two men get married? That is what upset me when I was going to church. But i am an odd one lol Do I believe in God? yes I also have adapted some Pagan views as I agree with the outlook if you take care of the earth it will take care of you, like when I am sick I will go outside and sit in the sun, rather then go to the doctor. I have talked to Jehovah Witnesses at length and some of thier views make sence too so I kinda just take things that make sence and live my life


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

cagirl said:


> No class race etc are not political butI am speaking to mainly gay marrage why would anyone not religious care if two women or two men get married? That is what upset me when I was going to church. But i am an odd one lol Do I believe in God? yes I also have adapted some Pagan views as I agree with the outlook if you take care of the earth it will take care of you, like when I am sick I will go outside and sit in the sun, rather then go to the doctor. I have talked to Jehovah Witnesses at length and some of thier views make sence too so I kinda just take things that make sence and live my life


I know plenty of nonreligious people who are against gay marriage just like there are plenty of religious people who support it.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

To get into the politics of the gay marriage issue, would most definitely get me a warning. It is not simply a religious issue. It is a society issue and marriage is not simply religious but an institution the reasons for which are society issues. Else, why should marriage have anything to do with law? Some of the reasons seem to be outdated, and some are probably just as valid today. 

The big fallacy that religious people fall into is that they hold the monopoly on morality, which is not the case. Most religions have a set of principals to live by that are extremely similar. this is because religion was the governing agencies of many peoples, and the ordinances and principles to live by were set up to oder their society. 

To say that every moral issue is a religious issue is probably true. But every moral issue is also a societal issue. And just because most religions will have a majority of followers believing one way over the other, does not mean that the religion itself has influenced it. 

Because we want to live together in society, we have to have guidelines or anarchy. Some of these are going to overlap. 

but they are still not one and the same.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Relayer said:


> That makes sense. I don't think anyone was trying to lobby for a ban, just questioning why one and not the other.


It has been explained several times in both threads. There was a time when both where allowed. The mods did their best to allow them to run but the political threads got so far out of hand. They were taking most of of the mods' time trying to moderate them, several members with great were lost do to being banned based on how they conducted themselves, it was frankly quite ugly. 

We may have folks who disagree with the religious thread or threads that may have a religious (or other) undertone, but they never reached the level/volume of venomous tone
that we saw in the politcal threads when they were allowed. Have some of them gotten locked? Yes, but that IMO are the moderators doing the jobs they volunteer to do.

I posted on many of those political threads when they were allowed, but I am thrilled to see them gone.


----------



## Miikkas mom (Dec 21, 2009)

I agree with what several others have said; if religion is allowed, politics should be allowed too. 

I was not a member of these boards during the last election cycle so I don’t know what happen here. What ever it was it is very unfortunate. I think it is sad grownups can’t engage in a civil conversation without things getting ugly (if that is indeed what happened). 

Someone mentioned that when politics was allowed the board was “filled up” with political threads. Well, how about keeping ALL politics and/or religion in ONE forum (with individual threads). In addition, any thread in the Politics / Religion forum will NOT show up on the Active Topics list or the Home page. I’m sure some computer programmer can figure out how to write code for such a request. That way, no one should complain about the Politics / Religion forum taking up “space” on the boards. For those folks who do not wish to discuss either of these topics they can simply avoid clicking on threads in the forum (pretty simple, huh?). 

If the mods think its necessary, the forum can have some type of disclaimer about language and whatnot. Then let folks have at it.


----------



## cagirl (Apr 17, 2010)

Miikkas mom said:


> I agree with what several others have said; if religion is allowed, politics should be allowed too.
> 
> I was not a member of these boards during the last election cycle so I don’t know what happen here. What ever it was it is very unfortunate. I think it is sad grownups can’t engage in a civil conversation without things getting ugly (if that is indeed what happened).
> 
> ...


 That oprion is possibleand also you can make it so those topics dont show up in the new posts either.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I actually thought both were banned except for the daily bible verse thread, since that isn't a debate topic. I remember at one time as soon as atheist beliefs came into a religious thread it was locked.

I don't see what's wrong with having political and religious threads. If members fly off the handle and can't properly compose themselves when discussing subjects, they should be warned/banned. There shouldn't be rules to help keep them around by not having discussions where they could lose their temper. German shepherd care taking can be just as passionate of a subject and often the same people who are harsh and inconsiderate towards members about their dogs act the same way when it comes to other things they are passionate about, like politics and/or religion.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

We tried to allow these topics on but after having so many members warned and warned and warned for failing to follow the rules in these topics.

And having to ban so many of those members for failing to follow the rules in those topics.

The current rule was put into place.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> Relayer, if you had been here during the pre-election time it was horribly nasty. Just not worth clogging up a good board with what it started to become. You would know why politics are banned....


It was a nightmare with the mean and nasty going on. Some members stopped posting anywhere on the board EXCEPT in chat and politics and really riling up other people. This became a very mean and nasty place for months and months until we were forced to reluctantly put in the ban on the topics.

Have to state again, we tried for MONTHS to moderate and keep it under control but too many members refused to follow the rules and the personal attacks were a nightmare.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

One thing I notice on this thread, is that the members who where around when politics where allowed are all GLAD the political discussions were banned (myself included!). 
We remember the feel of the board, even in other areas and topics, was influenced by what was going on in the chat section. Believe me, it was very ugly!

I don't recall any religious discussion thread being locked as soon as atheist viewpoints came in? My thoughts would be that it was just coincidence that the thread was locked at that point in time. 

I remember a point in my life when any mention of God, or any religion was offensive to me, and I felt that people were trying to force their beliefs on me, regardless of how benign their comments were. But those were my issues, not issues ABOUT religion or God, or personal beliefs. Later in life, as I found my place in this world, and came to terms with my own beliefs (or lack of  ), what and how people expresses their beliefs became interesting, as opposed to threatening.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

mrgsdolch said:


> Abortion? Gay marriage? These are political topics that are strongly influenced by, if not completely run by, religious views.


Those of us who aren't particularly influenced by religion also have opinions on topics such as abortion and gay marriage! I'm a card carrying member of the ACLU and personally believe in live and let live, but don't see where my opinion is any more or less valuable than someone who puts a religious/anti-religious spin to the subject.

Let's not forget about the Ten Commandments where you find opposition to murder, stealing, lying to name a few - so using your criteria these topics should be banned from discussion too!

Some religions feel their Gods control weather, so there goes discussions about snow storms, beautiful days and hurricanes.

Of course food is another subject that can have a religious slant so let's ban this topic too.

So what's left? Nothing!!! So what have we accomplished? The Chat room's closed for lack of anything to chat about.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

God made the sun, the stars and the moon...crap...there goes astrology too!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Castlemaid said:


> One thing I notice on this thread, is that the members who where around when politics where allowed are all GLAD the political discussions were banned (myself included!).


I'm actually not. I felt like there were a few people who couldn't seem to express themselves without bashing other people, without name calling, who just couldn't be bothered to contain their contempt for those with differing viewpoints. Rather than dealing with _them_ and making them play nice or else, (and no surprise - some of those people acted the exact same way in threads on other controversial dog related topics as well), they were allowed to ruin it for the people who enjoyed debates with people with opposing viewpoints and _could_ conduct themselves within board rules. 

Oh, well. :shrug:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am not religious.

But I do believe in gay marriage and abortion.

I am not gay, I would never get an abortion unless I was raped but I believe that everyone should get to do what they want with their lives. It's their choice, I will not judge. 

One of my closest friends is gay and he is religious. If he wanted to get married I would gladly stand by his side because it is his choice. I would also march in the gay parade with him because I love him and I want him to be happy and I will support him till the end.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I think there's a big difference between someone's religious beliefs coming up in the context of a thread that's on another topic, or asking for prayers or good thoughts about a dog/friend/relative/neighbor/co-worker, and a thread that's sole purpose is to disseminate the views of one particular religious belief. In fact, way back when when the thread was started it was stated that it would be ONLY for the bible verses, that any conversation about it should be done elsewhere, in a separate thread, in order to keep that thread on topic and not muck it up with debate. 

In fairness, it was stated that anyone who wanted to start a similar thread for any other religious belief was free to do so as well.


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub (Apr 25, 2010)

IMO the board is fine the way it is . I'm not one for religion and just scroll past the bible verse most the time. Sometimes, I read it, just because there is intelligence and motivation in there that doesn't always have to do with god exc. I wouldnt want politics in here, especially after seeing the wolfish beast terrorizes children thread. I had my opinions with that, but kept my mouth shut out of fear of being torn apart. some people on that thread were unnecessary, and very very harsh. If I was the OP of that thread, i would have been crying at some of the things people said. Politics will rile people up even more than that thread did. This is a happy place . Express your ideas, give opinions...just dont put things that make you fight over them. Every one has ideas, if you dont like their idea, dont push yours on to them...just think, okay...that's their opinion, but i know where my heart is. People have a hard time doing that with politics. best left as is.


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I posted on a different thread, and what Samba wrote in it expresses exactly how I feel. 



Samba said:


> We actually ended up agreeing not to decorate in any religious way at our workplace. The majority were "sad" but the sensitivity of the minority was acknowledged in such a great manner in the end.
> 
> Were the minority going to complain? Not on your life. That is the nature of power in groups.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I enjoy reading the daily thread with the bible verse. If that thread was full of agruments, threats and banter with the OP then I most likely wouldn't open it. I'd loose respect for the OP and the reasons she started the thread in the first place. That thread has remained a quiet and non evasive thread - to be enjoyed by those who wish to open it, and ignored by those who don't. 

I wouldn't want to discuss politics. For me, there is some level of hope that the folks on this forum giving advice regarding the GSD are in fact, intelligent people. I don't think I could handle the level of disappointment finding out that they are just as ignorant as I am.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Were the politics threads closed because of the US elections?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> ...
> In fact, way back when when the thread was started it was stated that it would be ONLY for the bible verses, that any conversation about it should be done elsewhere, in a separate thread, in order to keep that thread on topic and not muck it up with debate.
> 
> In fairness, it was stated that anyone who wanted to start a similar thread for any other religious belief was free to do so as well.


 Since this is the case, why are the current discussions on the Bible and Hindu threads being allowed ... shouldn't these discussions be separated into separate threads?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Syaoransbear said:


> Were the politics threads closed because of the US elections?


Yes, and it got very, very, very nasty/mean at times. A couple of my favorite posters were banned because they were unable to express their opinions objectively, only emotionally which ended up in bashing other forum members and their views.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

My answer is simple. I joined a GSD forum to learn and share about these amazing dogs we have chosen as pets. If I want to discuss religion or politics, I would join such a forum. Period.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Exactly...


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

JudynRich said:


> My answer is simple. I joined a GSD forum to learn and share about these amazing dogs we have chosen as pets. If I want to discuss religion or politics, I would join such a forum. Period.


Probably the best statement made in any of these threads. I completely agree.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

JudynRich said:


> My answer is simple. I joined a GSD forum to learn and share about these amazing dogs we have chosen as pets. If I want to discuss religion or politics, I would join such a forum. Period.


I understand this sentiment completely. However, I also don't think the reasoning of "if you want to discuss X, go to a board for X" is valid unless it is applied across the board to all topics.. gardening and cats and kids and family issues and human health and recipies and home remodels and every other one of the zillion non-GSD topics that occur here. 

In other words, get rid of the Chat room entirely. Personally, I'd be fine with that, but the vast majority of our members would not.

And so long as a non-GSD topic area exists for people to discuss such things, I'm still of the opinion that unless a particular topic becomes a very real problem that can't be dealt with through traditional means of addressing the few troublemaking individual members then there is no legitimate reason to ban specific discussion topics and allow others.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Relayer said:


> Agree or disagree... are politics and religion issues to be avoided here? If you think one is ok and the other not ok, please say so and state why.


I don't think either HAVE to be banned. I belong to another larger, more active forum that have very good discussions on very difficult topics and have less bannings than here so it can be done.

But boards are privately owned "space" and it's totally up to the owner and admins.

I wouldn't care either way, if these topics were allowed or if there was no Chat section at all.


----------



## DFrost (Oct 29, 2006)

It's an easy answer for me. Create a forum for religion and politics. Post a caveat that you enter at your own risk. Those that want to subject themselves to that nonsense, go for it. Those that don't need not enter.

DFrost


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The problem with ressurecting politics is that it will soon go back to what it was before. What starts in the chat room often seeps out into other threads. People get offended by someone's convictions, and then can't seem to separate them when they are discussing other things. So the bashing continues into other threads, and the rest of us are saying Whoa what the heck is that all about??? 

So I see no reason to go back to having the politics here. Even though at the time I was pretty insensed. Furthermore, it was hard on the mods. When they are so busy trying to warn and beat and ban the people on the politics threads, they are going to be quicker to warn people that have nothing to do with them and really do not deserve it. 

Since people could not discuss politics without getting stupid they banned politics in hopes that they would not have to ban more people.

Unless some really unhappy individuals make it an issue, religion has not caused that kind of an issue, yet. 

I do not think that we should ban every topic that might cause someone to be uncomfortable. We should not ban smileys with Christmas trees because someone might feel that we are interjecting our religious beliefs. When I see symbols of other religions, etc, I do not try to get them removed. 

The chat room is not about dogs. It is a way for members to get to know each other. It is interesting to hear what individuals think about different topics. It helps us to know who they are, puts a personality behind the avatar that helps to bring us back into the fact that dogs are not everything about us. 

Some people have an aspect of their personality that deals with religion. Others have religion throughout their definition. And that goes for those who profess no religion. Some people do not profess any religion, other people's lack of religion is their religion. 

There is NO way for us to ask for thoughts and prayers on a site that bans religion, as many people on the other side have suggested. Prayers are about at deeply religious as you can get. So those topics would have to go.


----------

